# Hotline nicht erreichbar - sehr ärgerlich



## thor2211 (28. April 2020)

Leidiges Thema ich weiß. Ich würde mir gerne bei Radon ein Bike bestellen. Telefonisch ist dort seit 10 Tagen definitiv kein durchkommen. Emails werden auch nicht beantwortet. Corona hin oder her. Das ist ein echtes nogo.
Sollte eigentlich möglich sein dann ein paar Leute mehr ins Callcenter zu setzen.
Bin deswegen fast schon gewillt leider deutlich mehr kohle auszugeben und zum Fachhändler zu gehen.
Habe im Servicefall deswegen auch ein schlechtes Gefühl.
Hatte das selbe Theater schon bei meinem alten  Canyon und gehofft dass es bei radon besser ist. Wohl getäuscht.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. April 2020)

Was ist den heute los? Nur Mimimi... 

Was erwartest Du jetzt hier von der Community? 
Trösten, Händchen halten? 
Wenn Du mit dem Support von Radon unzufrieden bist, kauf halt woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hexberger (28. April 2020)

Momentan sind so lange Bearbeitungszeiten wohl eher der Regelfall. Auf Beratung per Mail oder Telefon kannst du momentan nicht hoffen. Die Arbeiten lassen sich zum Teil nicht vom Home Office erledigen und einfach mal so 5 Hotline Mitarbeiter im Home Office einzuarbeiten ist jetzt auch nicht die Lösung...


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. April 2020)




----------



## Martinwurst (28. April 2020)

Bestell halt übers Internet bei Bikediscount und nicht telefonisch.
Wenn du als Ziel einen besseren Service als Canyon hast, dann bist du bei Radon falsch, die sind genauso ein Onlineversender.
Nur weil mehr Leute bei Canyon kaufen und sich damit auch mehr beschweren, ist das Geschäftsmodell kaum ein anderes.

Vor allem rennen jetzt alle plötzlich im April (oh Wunder) zu den Radhändlern und wundern sich, dass sie überlastet sind. 2 Monate früher kaufen, wenn weniger los ist, dann gibts noch mehr Restposten und das fertige Rad steht zu Beginn der Schönwetterfahrer-Saison bereit.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. April 2020)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Leidiges Thema ich weiß. Ich würde mir gerne bei Radon ein Bike bestellen. Telefonisch ist dort seit 10 Tagen definitiv kein durchkommen. Emails werden auch nicht beantwortet. Corona hin oder her. Das ist ein echtes nogo.
> Sollte eigentlich möglich sein dann ein paar Leute mehr ins Callcenter zu setzen.
> Bin deswegen fast schon gewillt leider deutlich mehr kohle auszugeben und zum Fachhändler zu gehen.
> Habe im Servicefall deswegen auch ein schlechtes Gefühl.
> Hatte das selbe Theater schon bei meinem alten  Canyon und gehofft dass es bei radon besser ist. Wohl getäuscht.



Hi,

sende uns doch mal per PN deine Ticketnummer - dann schaue ich im System nach und antworte dir im Tagesverlauf.

Gruß


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (29. April 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Was ist den heute los? Nur Mimimi...
> 
> Was erwartest Du jetzt hier von der Community?
> Trösten, Händchen halten?
> Wenn Du mit dem Support von Radon unzufrieden bist, kauf halt woanders.


Was ist denn heute hier los.Wieder nur Bliblablub?Erwartest du jetzt das wir dich als knallharten Communitysprecher feiern?Er hat das erreicht was er wollte,einen Ansprechpartner!Und nun geh wieder in dein Bergdorf zurück.


----------



## SternFaun (29. April 2020)

Ich finde es gut dass sich Radon nun doch gemeldet hat, aber grundsätzlich sehr bedenklich, dass heutzutage nur noch die Leute, die sich über Massenplattformen (Twitter, Foren, Bewertungsseiten etc.) Echauffieren oder Denunzieren Gehör finden und wahrgenommen werden. Besonders sieht man das derzeit bei Firmenpolitik und Politik. Da müssen wegen einigen Sensibelchen auf Twitter schonmal Köpfe rollen, z. B. wenn der DFB die Stahlhelme aufsetzen will o. Ä.  Alle anderen werden nicht mehr wahrgenommen, auch wenn sie vll. in der Mehrheit sind. Mimimi


----------



## Mountain77 (29. April 2020)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Was ist denn heute hier los.Wieder nur Bliblablub?Erwartest du jetzt das wir dich als knallharten Communitysprecher feiern?Er hat das erreicht was er wollte,einen Ansprechpartner!Und nun geh wieder in dein Bergdorf zurück.



Sitzt dir ein Pfurz quer?
Der Thread Ersteller hat sich ausgekotzt und nicht explizit nach dem Radon-Ansprechpartner hier gefragt.
Und Erdkunde ist wohl nicht dein Ding? Wohne dummerweise im Flachland.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. April 2020)

SternFaun schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut dass sich Radon nun doch gemeldet hat, aber grundsätzlich sehr bedenklich, dass heutzutage nur noch die Leute, die sich über Massenplattformen (Twitter, Foren, Bewertungsseiten etc.) Echauffieren oder Denunzieren Gehör finden und wahrgenommen werden. Besonders sieht man das derzeit bei Firmenpolitik und Politik. Da müssen wegen einigen Sensibelchen auf Twitter schonmal Köpfe rollen, z. B. wenn der DFB die Stahlhelme aufsetzen will o. Ä.  Alle anderen werden nicht mehr wahrgenommen, auch wenn sie vll. in der Mehrheit sind. Mimimi



Man sollte aktuell einfach die angespannte Lage im Hinterkopf behalten. Die Kollegen im Support und der Radberatung arbeiten aktuell am Limit und versuchen das hohe Aufkommen fair und gerecht zu bewältigen. Wenn es auf dem telefonischen Weg nicht klappen sollte, einfach eine Mail schreiben - hier werden wir zeitnah eine Antwort geben. 

@thor2211 denke an die Ticket-ID - ansonsten können wir hier leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## Hexberger (29. April 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wenn es auf dem telefonischen Weg nicht klappen sollte, einfach eine Mail schreiben - hier werden wir zeitnah eine Antwort geben.



Vorweg: Ich habe absolut vollstes Verständis dafür, dass es momentan mit den Antorten länger dauert und auch niemand an der Hotline Beratungen durchführen kann. Dennoch ist diese Aussage ("zeitnahe Antwort auf Mails") aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung falsch!

Ich habe mir am 15.04. ein Jealous bestellt und am 17.04. per Mail eine Nachfrage per Mail verschickt. Eine Antwort habe ich nie erhalten. Mittlerweile ist das Rad unterwegs zu mir und die Frage immer noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SternFaun (29. April 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Man sollte aktuell einfach die angespannte Lage im Hinterkopf behalten. Die Kollegen im Support und der Radberatung arbeiten aktuell am Limit und versuchen das hohe Aufkommen fair und gerecht zu bewältigen. Wenn es auf dem telefonischen Weg nicht klappen sollte, einfach eine Mail schreiben - hier werden wir zeitnah eine Antwort geben.
> 
> @thor2211 denke an die Ticket-ID - ansonsten können wir hier leider nicht weiterhelfen.
> 
> Gruß



Es war jetzt auch nicht auf die konkrete Situation bezogen und auch nicht auf Corona. Das war schon lange vor Corona zu beobachten. Auffällig ist dennoch, dass oft nur schnell reagiert wird, sobald es dem Geschäft schaden könnte. E-Mails wurden ja anscheinend vorher auch nicht beantwortet, laut dem Threadersteller. 

LG


----------



## Condemned87 (30. April 2020)

Es ist ja wohl zur Zeit eine Ausnahmesituation - man findet überall überlastete Hotlines vor. Mir wurde meine Email nach 2 Tagen beantwortet. Telefonisch kam ich allerdings auch nicht durch. Dies auf den Normalzustand zu übertragen erscheint mir nicht fair.


----------



## Triturbo (30. April 2020)

Corona und die aktuelle Wettersituation, Frühling, die Menschen können kaum in den Urlaub, Fahrradläden öffnen langsam wieder, ... Da kommt jetzt alles auf einmal und damit sind Hersteller und Händler nun überfordert. Das Problem wird nicht nur Radon haben.


----------

